

Project management software, wikis, and tech infrastructure for small startups - nyellin
http://natanyellin.com/2011/01/25/project-manage…small-startups/
Summary: I'm using Redmine, git, and Google Sites. I compare some alternatives and explain why I chose Redmine and Google Sites.<p>Edit: Sorry! The correct link is http://natanyellin.com/2011/01/25/project-management-software-wikis-and-other-technical-infrastructure-for-small-startups/
======
nyellin
For developers planning out infrastructure, one of Patrick's articles is also
indispensable (on staging servers and deployment workflows):

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/12/12/staging-servers-
source-c...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/12/12/staging-servers-source-
control-deploy-workflows-and-other-stuff-nobody-teaches-you/)

------
nyellin
Sorry, the correct link is [http://natanyellin.com/2011/01/25/project-
management-softwar...](http://natanyellin.com/2011/01/25/project-management-
software-wikis-and-other-technical-infrastructure-for-small-startups/)

